# Ninja's twin boer doe's



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I have new twin babies!!
Born at 10:54 and 11:05am this morning 1/4/14
They are fullblood doe kids
There dam and sire are pictured 
Dam: AKA27 AKA Ninja - Solid Black
Sire: Night Ryder - Black Paint
Kids:
Cedar Hawk Ranch Eclipse (Solid black with tan spot)
Cedar Hawk Ranch Special Edition (Traditional)
Special Edition could be for sale later on not sure yet gonna wait and see the rest of the kids before I decide.
i'am so glad Ninja had a black doe for me like I was hoping for 
:wahoo::stars::wahoo::stars:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I adore that black one!!! Congratulations!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Both are adorable !


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

Thanks
I really love the black doe Ninja gave me, really thinking on retaining her for my herd 
And the traditional doe has a huge chance of throwing black later on


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Love that little brown spot!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

I love her little spot too, it's kind of tan not really brown


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice. Keep the one. Congrats


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They are so cute!!


----------



## 13887 (May 3, 2013)

They are chunky too I weighed them for there 24 hour old weight and Special Edition gained 1 pound 4oz and Eclipse gained 12oz they are big eaters!!!


----------

